# m9 air force edition.



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

I went to a gun shop/range today and they had the m9 air force edition with the blue grips in the showcase. I asked if it came with the original case and black grips, and the salesman said they had everything and that the gun was brand new from beretta, just sent in to their store. I find it funny because they only made 2500 if i'm not mistaken, and they stopped making them in the mid to late 2000's. Is this guy b/s'ing me? Anyways they're asking 699.00 for it and I'm seriously considering getting it just because It has my branch of service on it and chances of me seeing one again besides on gun broker for 1000 are slim to none. It's either I buy this gun or get all of the equipment to start loading my own ammo which I've been wanting to do for a while. I had the marine corp edition a while back before I went into the air force, but sold it before I left to get my glock for CC. What would you do? Buy the gun with your branch of service that you'll probably never cross paths with again, or start loading your own ammo?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*I have a saying that I base a lot of my decisions by.
*
*"If in doubt.......**BUY* *it".*


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

I called up there today about the gun and talked to someone else. He said it was a used gun but didn't look like it had been fired. Seems like this place just hires anyone up there that have no idea what they're talking about. The guy I spoke with said it he wasn't sure if it had the original case or black grips to go with it, but I'm going to check it out. If all the original stuff is there I'll buy it today. If not I'm going to pass on it, and order the lee classic turret press kit from cabelas. I really want the press, but I know I'll regret not buying this gun, because I've been looking for one since I came into the Air Force.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*If it is indeed, used, they need to come down on the price some. If it doesn't have the OEM box, grips and paperwork, you need to adjust the price you're willing to pay accordingly.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They were being sold just three or four years ago. I remember them at gun stores and gun shows not that long ago. They really didn't sell that well at the time. 

For a new one. I guess that would be ok... Considering what a plain 92/M9 sells for now. But for used, that is too high.


----------

